# Death in the family



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

He was an amazing man. 

/Rei


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## dancingalone (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry to hear that.  RIP, Hanshi.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 7, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2019)

My condolences

May he R.I.P.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2019)

My condolences


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 7, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> View attachment 22141
> 
> He was an amazing man.
> 
> /Rei


I am sorry for the loss. I sounds like he is truly a piece of history.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Mar 7, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> View attachment 22141
> 
> He was an amazing man.
> 
> /Rei


Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I am sorry for the loss. I sounds like he is truly a piece of history.


 
Yes, he was. but he spent far more time speaking well about others then he ever spoke about other.

A very happy man with a from the heart smile. gleeful like a kid. He treasured us and you could tell.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Please accept my sincere condolences.


Domo Arigato.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My condolences


Thank You.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> My condolences
> 
> May he R.I.P.


Thank You.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> My condolences.



Thank You.


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 7, 2019)

dancingalone said:


> Sorry to hear that.  RIP, Hanshi.



Thank You.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 8, 2019)

Am so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and your karate family.

*bow*


----------



## TSDTexan (Mar 9, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Am so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and your karate family.
> 
> *bow*



Thank You


----------

